# EUROPEAN QUARRY TYPE TRACKPLANS



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Does anyone have a compact European style quarry or industrial track plan ? Not really interested in countinuous running, so 'oval' type track plan not necessarily on the radar. 2.4m x .3m (8' x 1' ) would be ideal in HO. I won't place any other caveats on the request, if you've got something interesting I would be keen to see it.
Many thanks


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I would recommend the Journal of model railroading design blog as one good starting point, as well as Layoutvision. Both are great starting points besides the forum here.


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

BigGRacing said:


> I would recommend the Journal of model railroading design blog as one good starting point, as well as Layoutvision as good staring points besides the forum here.


Thanks BigGRacing, outstanding suggestions. The Blog is fantastic. Not to detract from the layout ideas right here on the forum - all great and generous sharing of ideas by model rails...


----------



## Firewood (Nov 5, 2015)

Check out carendt.com - there’s a ton of ideas for micro layouts. Mining and Quarrying Layouts - Page 1 - Carendt.com

FW


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Firewood said:


> Check out carendt.com - there’s a ton of ideas for micro layouts. Mining and Quarrying Layouts - Page 1 - Carendt.com
> 
> FW


Many thanks FW - great site, great ideas.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Firewood said:


> Check out carendt.com - there’s a ton of ideas for micro layouts. Mining and Quarrying Layouts - Page 1 - Carendt.com
> 
> FW


Firewood,
Thank you very much for suggesting this site. I looked threw many of the threads in this site and have made several notes because they triggered ideas on how I can use these features on my railroad.
Happy new year,
LeRoy


----------

